# Chaos Pegasus Knight



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Having read all about the new Chaos releases, I can't wait to build an army inspired by the cursed Bretonnian realm of Mousillion, and as such I'm planning to build a pegasus knight mutated by the power of chaos. Any suggestions?:angry:uke:


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

well, easiest would be just to use the brettonian pegasus, add some spikes, a chaos rider and a dark paint job. If you want something a bit different, there is a dark pegasus model made for dark elves which you could change over to chaos, with bat wings to set it apart.

for something completely different, if your into serious modelling, you could attach some bat-like wings to some centigors to give a unique sort of look.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

now, ive not read all the fluff from the new WoC book, but isn't Mousillon cursed by Necromancy/Vampires rather than Chaos?

nice idea though - i like the idea of Chaos RAF


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Drax said:


> now, ive not read all the fluff from the new WoC book, but isn't Mousillon cursed by Necromancy rather than Chaos?


True and well remembered :grin: ; the City of the Damned is mostly cursed by its association with the Undead and currently has no Duke due the traitorous last Duke, Maldred. It did however also suffer the Red Pox, which coincided with an infestation of Skaven and thus has a lot of warpstone and mutants roaming the streets as well. 

So a Chaos force, especially of Nurgle (thought it doesn't have to be :wink: ) , could be quite appropriate and if that is an idea which has inspired you Sullen, go for it anyhow! :biggrin: 

Ideas on the Chaos pegasus knight really depends on whether you are themeing towards a particullar diety or not and how adventurous you want to be with the conversion. As maddermax said, extra spikes on the original model will do fine with a suitably corrupt colour scheme. For a Nurgle based pegasus you could go with the horse from the Lord of Nurgle...
Nurgle Horse
combined with the wings from the Tomb kings Carrion...
Wings
with a the knight from from this lord...
Knight

All are avaliable from the GW site but it would be an expensive conversion... would give you lots of bits though :wink: . I just illustrate this to show you what could be done... I really look forward to seeing your models posted here as I think your idea is a great one. :victory:


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm planning to do a straightforward conversion of the Bretonnian model, though I think I'll have a go at the Dark Elf version as well. As to Mousillion being cursed by the undead, I'm thinking of doing a vampire counts army themed around the Red Duke of Aquitaine.

P.S question for Drax here, what does RAF stand for?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

The Sullen One said:


> what does RAF stand for?


Royal Air Force


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

the bretonnian Royal Air Force - another name for pegasus knights. It's usually used when someone takes an army list with a Lord on pegasus and 3 or 4 units of pegasi. If your going for a Red duke sort of army, maybe see if some of the vampire knight models fit into the saddles, you can always trim them so they will, as long as the wings don't get too much in the way. Or you can use the bretonnian legs with vampire bodies. As for the pegasus itself, batwings/evil look if you can, but a dark paint job and some spikes is sufficient really. 

It'll be interesting to see how it goes, what do you plan to use for peasants, skellies or just sullen/pale Men at arms? Think about the Green Knight as well, his rules would be perfect for an excellent wight lord or something!

[Edit: damn stella beat me to it. Stellaaaaaaaaaaa!]


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

maddermax said:


> [Edit: damn stella beat me to it. Stellaaaaaaaaaaa!]


*Slams your head into the nearest wall repeatedly for hearing that joke again, foam oozing from my mouth* BLOOD BLOOD!!!!! 

also you must do zegway Kharne, the image in my head is amazing :biggrin:


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Maddermax, I was planning to simply convert some Knights Errant into Vampires or Undead, as it strikes me as being cheaper than buying blood knights, the peasants will probably be zombies (archers if I can make them) while I might use skeletons for the men at arms. As for the Pegasus knights some conversions will be more extensive than others to provide a sense of scale as to how long they've been vampires or undead.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

*Stella Cadente:*_
*Slams your head into the nearest wall repeatedly for hearing that joke again, foam oozing from my mouth* BLOOD BLOOD!!!!!

also you must do zegway Kharne, the image in my head is amazing _

:blackeye: right, don't do that again. and here I thought it was a stellar joke for my part :thank_you: 

And I love segway kharn! I shopped him up to explain how the new "run" rule really worked when 40k 5th ed came out! hehe, some day I may try a model for him, if only for the "WTF?" looks my opponent would give me. :laugh:


*The Sullen One*:

sounds good, the knight models are pretty nice, and a damn good price too. Half my knights of the realm are still made up of the old models that came with the 4th (or was it 5th?) boxed edition of the game, and they're horrible (and don't line up properly in formation!). It sounds like a great idea though, hope to see it when/if you do it! maybe use a box of skellies with them to convert your "knights errant", and save the vampire conversions/paint jobs for Grail Knights? And I can't help but think of Morticia adams as a damsel! that'd be fun! good luck, and happy hunting!


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

*Pics Posted*

Having finished the first attempt at making a Chaos Pegasus Knight I've just posted the pics in the galleries.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

wow, sweet man! you should post a couple of pictures here too, so people can see it in thread, its certainly worth showing off! so, did the chaos model fit into the saddle area, or did you have to keep the bretonnian legs?


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

maddermax said:


> wow, sweet man! you should post a couple of pictures here too, so people can see it in thread, its certainly worth showing off! so, did the chaos model fit into the saddle area, or did you have to keep the bretonnian legs?


First of all, I don't have a clue how you post pictures in the thread, and secondly I cut the saddle off so the Chaos Knight would fit. Also thanks for the nice comment.:victory::victory:


----------

